# No stupid not the BIG one! Shoot the one in the back (rear)!!!!!!



## Mad Professor (Jul 18, 2007)

How did the "turkey" vulture get it's name? Well it looks a lot like a turkey. 

Here is a picture last spring when two young Toms who were faked into thinking the TV was a competitor for the lovely hens nearby.......

P.S. Would he make a good decoy? Nah, too gross to stuff......


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 19, 2007)

That head and beak give it away...Cool pic!


----------

